# Art Conductor 6 - adding 40 new libraries including VSL Synchron(ized) and many more



## babylonwaves (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey guys,

Art Conductor has come a long what since we’ve started out in 2015. Today we’re thrilled to release Art Conductor 6. This update is bigger and better than any version we’ve put out before, the most complete compilation of Logic Articulation Sets available to date.

In Art Conductor 6, we've added the entire Vienna Synchron Library and all the Synchronized Libraries as well. And, among others, tons of new CineSamples, Orchestral Tools, Spitfire and Soundiron libraries. 40 new libraries in total.

There's a 50% discount for Art Conductor 5 owners. In case you haven't received your discount voucher, contact me through the contact form on our website, please.




Here's a list of libraries we've added. A complete list of all the content can be found at:









Articulation templates for Logic, Cubase, Digital Performer , Studio One and Cakewalk


We design professional articulation presets for all major DAWs. Available formats: Logic Articulation Sets, Cubase Expression Maps, MOTU Digital Performer Articulation Maps, Presonus Sound Variations and Cakewalk Articulation Maps.




www.babylonwaves.com





8dio Claire Clarinet Virtuoso
8dio Liberis Angelic Choir
Chris Hein Orchestra Brass Complete
Chris Hein Strings Compact
Cinematic Instruments Ensemblia 2
Cinesamples 90s Retro Trumpets
Cinesamples Cinebrass Descant Horn
Cinesamples Cineharp
Cinesamples Cinestrings Runs
Cinesamples Cinewinds Monster Low Winds
Cinesamples Taylor Davis
Cinesamples Voices Of War
Embertone Friedlander Violin
Evolution Series World Strings Guzheng
Evolution Series World Strings Oud
Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass Exp A Additional Instruments
Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass Exp B Muted Brass
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Exp C Soloists 2
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Exp D SFX
Orchestral Tools JXL Brass
Orchestral Tools Harpsichords
Orchestral Tools Orchestral Grands
Soundiron Mimi Page Light And Shadow
SoundIron Olympus Elements
SoundIron Voices Of Adey
Soundiron Voices Of Rapture
Spitfire Albion 4 Uist
Spitfire Harpsichord
Spitfire Joey Santiago
Spitfire Mandoline Swarm
Spitfire Marimba Swarm
VSL Epic Orchestra 2.0
VSL Synchron Strings 1
VSL Synchronized Appassionata Strings
VSL Synchronized Chamber Strings
VSL Synchronized Dimension Brass
VSL Synchronized Dimension Strings
VSL Synchronized Special Edition 1 - 7
VSL Synchronized Woodwinds


----------



## barteredbride (Feb 14, 2020)

Just my little message to help...

I can honestly say these for me, are essential. Saves me hours of time!!

I use the Cubase expression maps and they´re one of the best things I ever bought.

Totally can recommend !

Much love Babylonwaves !


----------



## BassClef (Feb 14, 2020)

Great products that I use all of the time. However, now at 290 libraries... so many more than I will EVER use! I'd love to see a three tiered pricing system. Maybe $29 for up to XX libraries, $49 for up to XX libraries and $69 for all libraries.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 15, 2020)

Top product that it is worth every penny!

Thanks a lot for the continuous improvement Babylonwaves...

Many blessings, Max T.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 16, 2020)

Just picked this up for Nuendo. It looks really cool and a real time saver.
I look forward to diving into this later tonight.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 18, 2020)

Mikael Baggström made a great video, a mix in between a good overview of what Art Conductor can do and Tips an Tricks on working with Articulations sets (and to a degree expression map). Everybody who things about switching to an Articulation switching based approach should watch this.


----------



## Qualex72 (Feb 19, 2020)

Outstanding product! Save a lot of time for me that I used to create by myself expression maps time to time. Absolutely reccomended!


----------



## barteredbride (Feb 19, 2020)

Just a cheeky question...will Albion NEO be included soon??


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 20, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Just a cheeky question...will Albion NEO be included soon??


not a cheeky question at all! it's good to know what you guys need. let's see what the future brings. I'm trying to support every library I can get my hands on. Some simply cannot be supported but NEO is certainly not one of those.

there's going to be a fairly substantial update soon with support for loads of new 8dio libs.


----------



## WillMah Gold (Feb 20, 2020)

Is it usable with DORICO too?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 20, 2020)

WillMah Gold said:


> Is it usable with DORICO too?


no


----------



## barteredbride (Feb 21, 2020)

Ok...one more cheeky request then for Eric Whitacre Choir


----------



## JPComposer (Feb 21, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> I'm trying to support every library I can get my hands on.



If I was a developer, I would get you my entire catalogue for free. These maps are such a useful resource I would want my libraries included. It's a win-win-win situation. The dev gets something out there that makes their libraries much easier to use, you sell your maps, the user saves lots of time.

I find them very useful in Dorico too. You have to modify them but it's much quicker than from scratch.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 21, 2020)

True ... but I don’t know why developers don’t just make this available as part of their product.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 22, 2020)

WillMah Gold said:


> Is it usable with DORICO too?


Why is it not usable with Dorico?


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 22, 2020)

JPComposer said:


> If I was a developer, I would get you my entire catalogue for free. These maps are such a useful resource I would want my libraries included. It's a win-win-win situation. The dev gets something out there that makes their libraries much easier to use, you sell your maps, the user saves lots of time.
> 
> I find them very useful in Dorico too. You have to modify them but it's much quicker than from scratch.


If I may ask, in which way you modify the expression maps from Babylonwave to work with Dorico... Many thanks, Max T.


----------



## WillMah Gold (Feb 22, 2020)

!


----------



## JPComposer (Feb 22, 2020)

Massimo said:


> If I may ask, in which way you modify the expression maps from Babylonwave to work with Dorico... Many thanks, Max T.



For example if you import the cubase map for SCS Violins1, spiccato is listed as 'spicc' in the Techniques and Actions column. Double click on this and select 'Spiccato' which links it to the playing techniques in write mode, and as I use UACC, I change the key switch to CC32 #42.






And you need to set up an exclusion group too with all the techniques you want to use in the project.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 22, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> True ... but I don’t know why developers don’t just make this available as part of their product.


even if developers would include expression maps, there would be a fundamental issue: the maps wouldn't be consistent. Consistency is king when you don't want to remember individual key switch positions or if you want the default to always be a long (sustained) note instead of something random. in my opinion, it's those little things which make the maps we do a bit special. i mean, didn't we all have those moments when we were "in the flow" and dialled up a brass patch, started playing and then realised that the default articulation is rips ... those things really throw me off and partly, that's why i've started to think about making articulation templates in the first place.

and by the way, many many thanks for all the really positive comments. makes me smile 

happy saturday! marc


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m just starting to rebuild my templates around the Babylon Waves articulation sets for Logic. I like the imposed regulatory in the first octave (well, major sixth). I just wish it continued through to more of the standard articulations like harmonics, mutes, etc. I’m finding myself standardizing the second octave, and am contemplating overlaying the first octave with muted articulations distinguished by velocity, though I’m not sure what sort of adverse consequences that might have.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 22, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I just wish it continued through to more of the standard articulations like harmonics, mutes, etc.


you know, i've tried that and I failed. because, apart from what's in the first octave, there is surprisingly little overlap through an entire orchestra. and, every key switch you "standardise" eats up space, so the rest moves higher and therefore closer to the range of the instrument.
by all means, try it and let us know how it goes. everything in Art Conductor is supposed to be a suggestion and also a collection of starting points. the good news is that what you do is relatively easy to change and try out, the core of the maps doesn't need to be touched.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 22, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> you know, i've tried that and I failed. because, apart from what's in the first octave, there is surprisingly little overlap through an entire orchestra and even key switch you "standardise" easts up space, so the rest moves higher.
> by all means, try it and let us know how it goes. everything in Art Conductor is supposed to be a suggestion and also a collection of starting points. the good news is that what you do is relatively easy to change and try out, the core of the maps doesn't need to be touched.


Yes, I appreciate the ease with which you can modify Art Conductor! And I agree that many libraries end up with many missing articulations that can kind of defeat the purpose. The thing I already love about Art Conductor is that you provide this basic framework. Before getting your sets, I'd been building articulation sets myself, following the keyswitching of the libraries, but as you note in your ad copy and in the manual, that requires that you first of all remember those mappings, and second it doesn't provide the consistent set of Art IDs that allows you to move midi around easily. So it's a great time saver to have all that. And since the codes for the lock to UACC KS in SF instruments are tedious to go through, and in my experience are not always fully defined (that is, some articulations in the same instrument share a UACC KS code; I still haven't quite figured out how Art Conductor gets around this), it's nice to have those already figured out. And Art Conductor imposes a consistency that I can build on. So I'm finding all of this very helpful and well worth the price!

What, if anything, are the disadvantages of doubling keys with velocity range, so that say C-2, with velocity >63 is a long, but C-2 at 63 or below is con sord long? That would be a way of not having so many keyswitches on the keyboard controller while still allowing you to define buttons and such in something like OSC Touch so you get the correct note. (One disadvantage I know is that the Logic keyswitch display shows only one articulation when you double up this way. Are there others?)


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 22, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> What, if anything, are the disadvantages of doubling keys with velocity range, so that say C-2, with velocity >63 is a long, but C-2 at 63 or below is con sord long? That would be a way of not having so many keyswitches on the keyboard controller while still allowing you to define buttons and such in something like OSC Touch so you get the correct note. (One disadvantage I know is that the Logic keyswitch display shows only one articulation when you double up this way. Are there others?)



i don't think there is a disadvantage if you try control all the colours with the keyboard. it might work great. i personally prefer to use a menu or a controller with buttons, therefore what you do wouldn't appeal to me. i use a NI machine and the 8 buttons on top of the display to choose the basic arts. if I need more, i use the dropdown menu. but that's just me and i'm sure that many will have other opinions.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 22, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> even if developers would include expression maps, there would be a fundamental issue: the maps wouldn't be consistent. Consistency is king when you don't want to remember individual key switch positions or if you want the default to always be a long (sustained) note instead of something random. in my opinion, it's those little things which make the maps we do a bit special. i mean, didn't we all have those moments when we were "in the flow" and dialled up a brass patch, started playing and then realised that the default articulation is rips ... those things really throw me off and partly, that's why i've started to think about making articulation templates in the first place.
> 
> and by the way, many many thanks for all the really positive comments. makes me smile
> 
> happy saturday! marc



Ah yes a VERY good point. With your product at least everything is consistent (I have been a long time customer of you, so BIG fan ... )


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 22, 2020)

JPComposer said:


> For example if you import the cubase map for SCS Violins1, spiccato is listed as 'spicc' in the Techniques and Actions column. Double click on this and select 'Spiccato' which links it to the playing techniques in write mode, and as I use UACC, I change the key switch to CC32 #42.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this kind explanation, is it essential to make those changes even when not using for example UACC for Spitfire libraries? Cheers, Max T.


----------



## JPComposer (Feb 23, 2020)

Massimo said:


> Thanks a lot for this kind explanation, is it essential to make those changes even when not using for example UACC for Spitfire libraries? Cheers, Max T.



Yes I would do the same. It is essential to link the map to a write mode playing technnique, and without the exclusion group playback is inconsistent. The only thing different for a non-spitfire library is to use a keyswitch instead of CC32.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll just add my voice to the praise for Art Conductor. Great product, worth several times the price if you consider how many hours you'd waste away in the Articulation Editor going solo.

The keyswitch logic is the cherry on top. 👏


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 24, 2020)

JPComposer said:


> Yes I would do the same. It is essential to link the map to a write mode playing technnique, and without the exclusion group playback is inconsistent. The only thing different for a non-spitfire library is to use a keyswitch instead of CC32.


Many thanks for the feedback... Cheers, Max T.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2020)

Friendly reminder: Today is the last day for Art Conductor 5 users to get their 50% discount on the upgrade.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> Friendly reminder: Today is the last day for Art Conductor 5 users to get their 50% discount on the upgrade.


What about those of us who bought 5 just before 6 came out and so qualified for 6 free. Will that continue for 6 updates?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> What about those of us who bought 5 just before 6 came out and so qualified for 6 free. Will that continue for 6 updates?


i'm not sure if there is somebody left who didn't claim the free update. and if there's somebody, i'm sure there's a way to get everybody happy. the vouchers though will expire sooner than later.


----------

